# Η Κύπρος



## Costas (Jun 14, 2014)

Τουρκοκύπριοι ύψωσαν στην Αμμόχωστο σημαίες της Κύπρου 
Συνελήφθησαν για «διατάραξη της ειρήνης»
13/06/2014 - 19:55 (Άθενς Βόις)

Ζεύγος Τουρκοκυπρίων συνελήφθη στην Αμμόχωστο γιατί ύψωσε τρεις κυπριακές σημαίες έξω από το κατάστημά τους. Το ψευδοκράτος τους παρέπεμψε σε δίκη με την κατηγορία της «διατάραξης της ειρήνης». Οι Κορέι Μπασντογκρουλτμάτσι και Σινέλ Σεμέν Χουσεΐν αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως «Κύπριοι τουρκόφωνοι» και όχι «Τουρκοκύπριοι», διαμαρτυρήθηκαν επειδή, όπως είπαν, η κυπριακή σημαία μπορεί να κυματίζει στην Τουρκία, αλλά όχι στα Κατεχόμενα και μάλιστα στην κατεχόμενη Αμμόχωστο. Το ζευγάρι αναφερόταν στην τελετή έναρξης των Μεσογειακών Αγώνων στη Μερσίνη της Τουρκίας, στους οποίους συμμετείχε η Κύπρος και η σημαία της κυμάτιζε μαζί με τις σημαίες όλων των άλλων χωρών. Στην έναρξη των αγώνων παρών ήταν και ο πρωθυπουργός της Τουρκίας Ρετζέπ Ταγίπ Ερντογάν. Η δίκη ορίστηκε για τις 25 Ιουλίου. Οι συλληφθέντες κατήγγειλαν την τουρκική κατοχή στην Κύπρο και το «καταστροφικό», όπως το χαρακτήρισαν, εμπάργκο και την απομόνωση του κατεχόμενου τμήματος της Κύπρου.

Το ονοματεπώνυμο του άντρα είναι τούρκικο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το ονοματεπώνυμο του άντρα είναι τούρκικο;


Βλέπω πέρα απ' τον Koray υπάρχουν και λίγοι ακόμη, αλλά ίσως είναι η ίδια οικογένεια:
https://www.facebook.com/search/more/?q=Basdogrultmaci
https://twitter.com/EmineRiza
http://weheartit.com/Nurten_Basdogrultmaci


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2014)

Τονίζεται στη λήγουσα, και σημαίνει κάτι σαν «αρχιανορθωτής, αρχιισιωτής».


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2014)

Cyprus divided: 40 years on, a family recalls how the island was torn apart (The Guardian)
The award-winning Observer correspondent who covered the 1974 Turkish invasion returns to the rocky battleground with one Greek Cypriot guardsman he met in the conflict


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.kathimerini.com.cy/index.php?pageaction=kat&modid=1&artid=176822
http://www.newsit.com.cy/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=144262&catid=9


----------

